# Discount code Butterworth's Beans.......



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

If you've never got round to trying any of these great SOs and blends, recent tweet from @ButterworthsUK

"15% off all roast coffee on our webshop until Jan 14 with code SPIN2013."

Caffeine mag's top espresso blend there too......great offer!

Ian


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone got any recommendations on which beans to buy from butterworths? For espresso...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've just ordered the 100 % espresso blend, the one Ian P mentions above on the image on it has award winner on it .

http://butterworthandson.co.uk/100-espresso-blend/

Postage on 1-3 bags is £4.80 on 1 kg free.

Not tried it before , or anything from butterworths so looking forward it it.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

@badger28 I have had the Peru Tunki SO San Jorge, Colombia Villa Esperanza, Mexican Finca Muxbal, Kenyan Kiawamaruru and the Yirgacheffe 2 kochere special prep. All were great as espresso, and have enjoyed all as flat white hut not tried the Yirgacheffe with milk. Has other seasonal SOs and blends throughout the year, Summer Juice Blend was a belter.......ask Glenn!

His beans are now getting known around some of the London coffee scene hot spots too. Hope you and Boots enjoy. Ian


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm reluctant to order a kilo until I know I'll like it so I thought I'd order 250g. I went through the order process for a 250g bag and stopped when the postage was £4.80!!!!!

A 15% discount isn't going to convince me to pay that for postage.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Many thanks both. Will put an order in shortly...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Martin,

are you sure about the postage? I just went to order a kg of it myself and postage came up as £4.80 or free collection from their shop. I'm sure as hell not going to pay £24 for a coffee I haven't tried before I'd rather get a Kg of something else from Rave.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Martin,
> 
> are you sure about the postage? I just went to order a kg of it myself and postage came up as £4.80 or free collection from their shop.


Was that for a kilo?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes for a Kilo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice one, will try em out.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re free shipping for 1kg

I ordered 4 x 250g as was splitting with a forum member worked out with the code £23.66 ( using discount code ) and got free shipping .

Daren ordered 1x 1kg bag and paid for shipping but worked out same price ( 14 p cheaper. ) . Again with discount Code.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If your nearby you can save yourself £4.80 postage and collect them.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've just looked to order 250g of their espresso blend - keeping the amount low as I've never had it before, or ordered from them. £5.76 shipping on a bag of coffee that costs £6.95 !!!!!!

One of the reasons I always go back to Rave (other than the awesome coffee!) is the sensible shipping price. Surely companies realise that this loses them custom ?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Hate it when people profiteer out of surprise postage.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

gingerneil said:


> £5.76 shipping on a bag of coffee that costs £6.95 !!!!!!


Would expect the roaster to deliver the bag personally at that price.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Insane postage cost. There are many far cheaper carriers these days who offer insured carriage, some at under half that cost


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

It is hard though, you need very specific bags and packaging to keep postage down. but £5.78 is wrong


----------

